# Get a Grip...the eze Way to Read!!



## ereaderman (Jun 20, 2011)

www.ezegrip.com

Are you tired of the fatigue on your hand & forearm from holding your e-reader or Tablet? Fearful of dropping it?

THEN WEAR IT!!

With the patent pending ezegrip™ you will no longer have to worry about your hands and forearm getting fatigued or accidentally dropping your device. ezegrip™ is made from soft silicone, is only 4x6 inches in size and works with all Kindle products including the DX. It fits perfectly on all iPad's and is ultra-thin so that you should be able to use your existing sleeve or holder. Also works great on all Barnes & Noble Nook's, Sony Edition series, Motorola Xoom, Samsung Galaxy Tab, Velocity Cruz models, Sharp Galapagos, Blackberry Playbook , Pandigital Novel, Kobo and iRiver. As new and updated readers and tablets are released we will validate that ezegrip™ works with them as well. Check out the Compatibility page on our site for other devices.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c77FOkg9Quk


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

If you want us to look, you need to post a link please.


----------



## ereaderman (Jun 20, 2011)

You're absolutely right!!  www.ezegrip.com


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Can you take some constructive criticism on your ad?  Lose the long fingernails.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I noticed you had it on an iPad. I have a clear case on the back. Is it removable and reusable?


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Can you take some constructive criticism on your ad? Lose the long fingernails.


Agreed. The first thing I notice are the long nails. I have a hard time concentrating on the product.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Laurie, I'm glad I'm not the only one.  I always notice things like that in ads, especially fingernails.


----------



## Alan Ryker (Feb 18, 2011)

This product is a good idea. I got a marware case specifically for its back strap that acts like this. I didn't like the case though, so ordered a cheap zipper case. Since it's reverse zippable, I can create a slot to hold it with. But this looks like a good alternative.

I kind of think something that grips the hand is almost essential for one-handed reading. My hand cramps otherwise from the weird way I have to support the kindle while pressing the page turn button with my thumb.


----------



## ereaderman (Jun 20, 2011)

The ezeGrip is intended not to be removable.  Very high bond adhesive is utilized to provide for a secure and safe gripping to your IPad.

I'm sure the hand model on the www.ezegrip.com website might disagree with the assessment of her nails.  She's been earning a substantial living at her craft for two decades.  The critique will certainly be passed on though!!  The necessity, value and usefulness of the product is certainly the most important message...


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

She may disagree, but the nails are SO distracting, that's all you see.

And it took me way too long to determine the price..


----------



## buyonamazon (Jun 19, 2011)

Has anyone else t







ried this? Just looking for more feedback before I do the deed


----------



## dax123 (Jun 9, 2011)

I am no marketing genius, but have to agree with the other posters here, if you want the attention to go to the product you're trying to sell, then the last thing you should have is someone with those kind of nails which almost immidiatly draw all the attention and thus will cause people not to see the product you're trying to sell.

We're not trying to be mean, at least I'm not. The nails look clean etc...but it's just that they're the center of the picture..it draws all the attention and you don't even notice the grip your trying to sell.

Have someone else model the product, someone with clean short nails and I bet you'll get more comments on the product then on someone's nails. *grin*


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

ereaderman said:


> I'm sure the hand model on the www.ezegrip.com website might disagree with the assessment of her nails. She's been earning a substantial living at her craft for two decades. The critique will certainly be passed on though!! The necessity, value and usefulness of the product is certainly the most important message...


I did not mean to imply that her nails look BAD, they are very attractive as a matter of fact, I just wanted to point out to you that I think the nails are distracting to your product. You want your product to be the center of attention and the hand/nails should just "be there", not be so attention getting. I'm not trying to be mean either, but I figured if nobody tells you these things, how will you ever know??


----------



## ereaderman (Jun 20, 2011)

The constructive criticism was heard and appreciated   I believe the website administrator is going to be giving the model a "manicure"!

Hopefully when y'all go back to check, you'll order an ezeGrip!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks much better!


----------



## ereaderman (Jun 20, 2011)

www.ezegrip.com has been live for only a week today and already 124 orders and lots of happy customers who have discovered the new eze way to read!!

Try one out today!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just saw this for the first time tonight and hate that kind of manicure.  Some like it and some don't, but it's distracting from the intended product.


----------



## ereaderman (Jun 20, 2011)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion but I was taught that if you can't say something nice...don't say it


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

That is a good idea, I've often thought I'd like to hold the kindle like this.  I do wish it was removable.

I'm looking forward to the reviews.


----------



## ereaderman (Jun 20, 2011)

We tried to make the product removable but the only way to keep it secure is to use very high bond adhesive which doesn't allow for that.  Our alternative was to make the product affordable so you can use one for each of your reading devices.  We're getting great reviews via e-mail - the majority of our orders are coming through www.ezegrip.com and not Amazon where people can post their reviews.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

ereaderman said:


> We tried to make the product removable but the only way to keep it secure is to use very high bond adhesive which doesn't allow for that. Our alternative was to make the product affordable so you can use one for each of your reading devices. We're getting great reviews via e-mail - the majority of our orders are coming through www.ezegrip.com and not Amazon where people can post their reviews.


If you did want to remove it will it come off without damaging the back of your iPpad?


----------



## ereaderman (Jun 20, 2011)

Good question...it absolutely won't damage the back of the IPad or the back of whatever case you might be using.  If there happens to be a tiny bit of tape residue, it just rubs right off.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

This is a rather nifty idea.  May have to look into that.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

ereaderman said:


> Good question...it absolutely won't damage the back of the IPad or the back of whatever case you might be using. If there happens to be a tiny bit of tape residue, it just rubs right off.


Thanks. I really like this.


----------



## ereaderman (Jun 20, 2011)

Kathy...what kind of case are you using on your IPad?  We've tested several to make sure that the ezegrip attaches securely to the back of the case and also fits inside the case with the ezegrip attached to the IPad.  All of them work perfectly.

We're looking forward to your first order!!


----------



## Dr. Laurence Brown (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll definitely be looking into this. I wish it were removable, but I'm also kind of glad that it isn't because then I would be afraid that it wouldn't stick as well. Great idea!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

ereaderman said:


> Kathy...what kind of case are you using on your IPad? We've tested several to make sure that the ezegrip attaches securely to the back of the case and also fits inside the case with the ezegrip attached to the IPad. All of them work perfectly.
> 
> We're looking forward to your first order!!


I have Enki snap on case on the back of my iPad. It is clear and easy to take off. I also have a sleeve that it fits in and I hope it would work with the grip on it. It looks thin and seems to lay flat so it should be ok. I also have a Kensington keyboard case. I'm not sure if the grip will make it hard to put the iPad in, but I don't use it often and can just snap the back to use. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Leilani (Jun 20, 2011)

I would look into it if there were more pictures and online reviews.
Otherwise it looks like a fair product


----------



## Picatsso (Mar 24, 2011)

I wish you lots of luck with this, but for me, I just don't ever get "extra" stuff.....just a cover.  Seems to me if I had this it wouldn't fit as well in my purse...which is a necessity!


----------



## ereaderman (Jun 20, 2011)

There are about 6 photos on our www.ezegrip.com page in the Gallery section.  We've had such great reviews of the product but no one has expressed them on Amazon yet   We've sold over 120 in the first 2 weeks...people love it!!!


----------



## ereaderman (Jun 20, 2011)

I certainly understand keeping the extras to a minimum!  The profile of the ezegrip is so very thin...I have mine on my kindle inside my case with an ezegrip on the back of the case as well.  Sometimes I like to store my Kindle just in my Built sleeve (because it's hot pink!)  Other than my "little" purse, the the whole cased up Kindle fits in every purse I own.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I ordered mine. Can't wait to see it.  The nails don't really bother me, but I guess it does some.


----------



## ereaderman (Jun 20, 2011)

Yay!!!  I saw a Kathy ordered today but from Indiana - I thought you lived in Florida.  You'll love it - it is shipping tomorrow.  If you have any questions at all on the best way to mount to your IPad (horizontal or vertical) just call us at 831-393-4747.  The attachment for the Kindle is only one way but the IPad has options based on how you most often hold it.

Thanks for your order!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

ereaderman said:


> Yay!!! I saw a Kathy ordered today but from Indiana - I thought you lived in Florida. You'll love it - it is shipping tomorrow. If you have any questions at all on the best way to mount to your IPad (horizontal or vertical) just call us at 831-393-4747. The attachment for the Kindle is only one way but the IPad has options based on how you most often hold it.
> 
> Thanks for your order!!


Must have been another Kathy. I did order a little while ago and I do live in Florida. I put the wrong expiration date in and had to fix it just now. Hope that fixed the problem.


----------



## ereaderman (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for your order Kathy!  We got it tonight...it will ship on Tuesday.  Our local CBS affiliate new station ran a piece on the ezeGrip tonight - orders have been pouring in!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

That's great. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

That's kinda cool. Although you might be underestimating my clumsiness.


----------



## ereaderman (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Tara!  Unless you don't have fingers, you can't drop the ezegrip!!!


----------



## ereaderman (Jun 20, 2011)

ezeGrip is getting local Florida press!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4BSirXXFS0


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I got mine today. Really like it.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

ereaderman said:


> ezeGrip is getting local Florida press!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4BSirXXFS0


Jeff, you deserve the "Husband of the Year" award. No way on earth would my husband go to a fabric store(especially on a weekend) looking to buy something to keep me from dropping my Kindle. He may toss me a roll of duct tape from the garage instead.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I ordered two of these on Tuesday and they came today - Thursday! And free shipping when you order two, I might add.

I already attached one to the back of my Amazon lighted case. I never use my kindle out of the case, so I figured it would be very convenient to have the Ezegrip to use when I feel like I need a better hold on it.

I want to use the other on my Xoom, but have not decided whether to attach it to the naked Xoom or to the case I have it in. I almost always use the Xoom horizontally, but my case has a closure tab that will be in the way if I try to attach it to the case. And I am not entirely sure I want to stay married to this particular case forever anyway. I COULD attach it to the Xoom itself - it is very thin and flush to the surface, so would still fit in the case fine if I did that. But I dont think I am going to be using the Xoom out of a case either - even using the grip it just seems so vulnerable without a case.  So I need to do some more thinking before I go ahead and attach it to anything.


----------



## ereaderman (Jun 20, 2011)

The ezeGrip was originally designed to allow the user to "wear" their Kindle to avoid dropping the device.  We are getting great comments from people that had to stop using their Kindle because of the pain it caused in their hands.  The ezeGrip has solved that problem 

www.ezegrip.com


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Since the ezeGrip is permanent, can the Kindle with the ezeGrip attached still fit inside a case such as a folio style or book style with the 4 corner straps?  My Kindle needs to stay in a case when I'm not reading but I don't know if the ezeGrip will be too thick to fit back in my case.


----------



## ereaderman (Jun 20, 2011)

It fits perfectly inside every case we've tried it on because it's so very thin.  If you order it and it doesn't fit inside your particular case, we'll gladly refund you.


----------



## Tom_HC99 (May 6, 2011)

I've bought a cover from this place: http://onlinegiftsdeals.com/index.php?cPath=3

They have a number of models that I've found to be ergonomically pleasing.


----------



## ereaderman (Jun 20, 2011)

www.ezegrip.com should be getting more Florida press today on CBS Channel 12.


----------

